# AVR Suggestions



## Jinxod (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Folks,

I have been busying myself the last few weeks on sourcing and deciding upon my speakers. After a long, strange but very informative trip, and some muchly appreciated help from the guys here already, I had finally come to a decision and placed the order today :bigsmile:

I will soon be the proud owner of:

4 x SVS MTS-01
1 x SVS MTC-01

(Sub to be decided soon)

Room size. TBA onder: I shall be moving in a few weeks. But it would average Europe size, if there is such a thing :gulp:

I have always thought I would go with the Onkyo 808 AVR to drive this all for me, though just today, there are some doubts creeping in :yikes: 

My requirements from the AVR with a budget no more than 800 € were quite simple, some future proofing with HDMI 1.4, pre outs for external powered amps if need be in the future and some form of audio calibration and of course, sufficient power to drive my speakers.

The 808 seems to meet all the check boxes, though today when enquiring about a price, the dealer told me about a hot potato special going on over the Yamaha RX-V2067. 

I had a little lookie into the specs, and on paper they seem to be on par. It had HDMI 1.4, audio support, and I believe YAPO is their equivalent of Auddesy. Power wise, the yamaha creeps a bit ahead with 10 watt extra per channel.

This is where my doubts crept in. I know with my speakers that the 808 we be just... would that extra 10 watt be better for me? Are there any other AVR's in this price range I have just failed to consider?

And this is why I am writing this afternoon, asking for some suggestions to an upcoming AVR purchase :help:

Unfortunately, been Europe side, the notion of B stock or reconditioned is not as wide spread as what your guys in the US get. So I is stuck with the specials or best prices I can find here... Sometimes one would find a clearance or demo, but those are really far and few between.

Thanking you all in advance


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would probably go with the Onkyo. If there were any remaining stock of last years TX-NR1007, I would jump on that as it has a much stronger amplifier section than either AVR you are considering. If not, I would go with the 808.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

I actually posted the below in your SVS thread until I noticed you had a new thread concerning AVR's.


_Jinxod concerning the 1007 or the 3007, the 1007 is pretty much just as powerful and has everything the 3007, it lacks in video processing compared to the 3007 "so I'm told, due to the 3007 having a better chip", I wouldn't know for I let the Oppo do all that and let it pass through my 1007. The bad part is that you cant find 1007 at A4L any longer. But they both have ample amp power for your MTS.:T Of course the 3008 trumps all due to XT32 but it more expensive as well._

If the 808 is the AVR that fits your budget then I feel it will be a good choice power wise and it seems it will have the 1.4 that you may indeed need in the future as well.

So, as usual I agree with Jungle Jack concerning the Onk.


----------



## Jinxod (Feb 24, 2011)

A little update to my project...

So the MTS speakers have now been ordered, phew, seems just in time too :R

I took aboard your the advice from both of you and had a really hard think about the need for HDMI 1.4. In the end I came to the conclusion that it would not be a breaking point in the future, and if I desperately wanted 3D without upgrading the AVR, I could always connect the video source direct to the TV. I don't think 3D will be coming to a cinema near me soon in anycase, after all, when one has just spent a small gold mine on audio, the thought of having to spend another 4 digits on a TV makes one gulp.

So, with that said, I started looking around and have got myself a good deal on a 3007. It is not new, but less than a year old and paid just a bit less than what I would have paid for an new 808.

I saw the other post on the drop on prices on the SVS subs here in Euorpe. I was like :yikes:

So from previous advice from Tufelhundin and coupled with the 500 € price drop, I wanted to go for the PC13 Ultra.

Sods law though, today I get onto their site and prices are back to normal :rant:

I hope the other guy managed to grab them before!! As for me, I sent in a request and see what they come back with 

Thats all for now


----------



## Tufelhundin (Jan 25, 2010)

Well I think you did good! The 3007 is going to have plenty of power for your MTS and if you ever decided you need more then get ya an external amp. Im sure JJ will be approving your purchase as well for he seems to really like his 3007. I run video through my 1007 via my Oppo as well.


Hopefully you can get a rain check or something on the price of the PCU and hopefully Rolf "I think" was able to get such a sweet deal as well.

Congrats on your M Series and AVR!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Provided 3D is not of interest to you, I really think you are going to love the 3007 as it uses a much better Video Processor in Reon and much stronger Amplifier Section. It is a major upgrade over the 800 Series as well it should be considering the difference in price between the 2 Series MSRP.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 9, 2011)

And what about Marantz SR-6005? I've been researhing for a while on AVR and marantz got good reviews for versatile HT/Music setups. 

Im personally discard it bc I'm looking for Audisset MultEQ XT32 function. Otherwise I like marantz for its price. 5005, 6006, 7005, depending on your needs.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The Marantz would be fine, but I definitely prefer the 3007 for both Features and Amplifier Section.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

